# Phragmipedium caudatum MPC x dunkel



## Brabantia (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 11, 2013)

Gorgeous veining!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 11, 2013)

Love it! About how long are the petals?


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice caudatum, i love how long and droopy the dorsal is on this species. The veining one the dorsal and petals is great.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice one.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 12, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 12, 2013)

Those are long petals!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 12, 2013)

Amazing pouch patterns. Congrats on bringing it to bloom.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2013)

Simply stunning!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2013)

That is beautiful. 

I take it this is a species caudatum, but the parent names are unfamiliar.

Do you know anything about this parentage?


----------



## Chuck (Mar 12, 2013)

A very nice "green" caudatum, much nicer I think than those that tend to be yellow.

Chuck


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 12, 2013)

@ The Orchid Boy: the petals measure 50 cm (20 inches).
@ Rick : I bought this plant in Germany by Popow, I mentioned what it is on the label and I don't know any more.
Thank you all for your pleasant comments.
You probably noticed that I had experienced some culture problems when you look at the top of the leaves. Any suggestions or comments to eradicate this inconvenience would be welcome. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2013)

Very lovely, indeed!


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> @ The Orchid Boy: the petals measure 50 cm (20 inches).
> @ Rick : I bought this plant in Germany by Popow, I mentioned what it is on the label and I don't know any more.
> Thank you all for your pleasant comments.
> You probably noticed that I had experienced some culture problems when you look at the top of the leaves. Any suggestions or comments to eradicate this inconvenience would be welcome. Many thanks in advance.



I noticed the leaf tip burn (and removal), but I didn't want to start another run on low K.

Often leaf tip burn in Phrags is associated with lack of water, but many of my Phrags were kept in standing water and still showed this problem. All of my phrags stopped doing this with low K regardless of standing in water or in baskets.

The long petaled species do very good in basket conditions if you want to try this plant like that. And you can give them almost unlimited water too.


----------



## Clark (Mar 12, 2013)

Those dorsals are ass kickin'!!!!
Petals are nuttin' to sneeze at either.


----------



## Carper (Mar 13, 2013)

The plants got excellent markings and the petals just add to the overall look. I've also got a caudatum in spike that I also acquired from popow a few years ago, but it is a lighter colour version than yours. It only has one spike, where last time it produced 2 with 6 flowers. It is a show with multi spikes but one of my favourite phrags, especially being a fairly compact plant.

Great!

Gary
UK:clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the long red petals, and the tessellation patterns!

Robert


----------

